# Raleigh Bikes



## pkrfan (Dec 5, 2007)

Do any of you have any opinions on Raleigh Bikes? A LBS in my town sells them cheaper then the list prices on the Raleigh web site since theres a fair amount of local competition. Is this a good brand?

Thanks


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I don't know about their road bikes but their comfort and MTB are good. When you buy a bike, first buy the comfort and fit of the bike to you, then the components on the bike, then the LBS, then the price. My opinion, all aluminum bikes in the same price range, are the same. When you move to carbon and ti, it's different.


----------



## pkrfan (Dec 5, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info.

I was looking at their performance hybrids (Cadent FT2). It has an aluminum frame with a carbon fork. Basically its a flat bar road bike for $550. Shimano Sora components. The list price is $675.00.


----------



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

*Not bad at all...*



pkrfan said:


> Do any of you have any opinions on Raleigh Bikes? A LBS in my town sells them cheaper then the list prices on the Raleigh web site since theres a fair amount of local competition. Is this a good brand?
> 
> Thanks


Great value for the money...I have an older one my son now rides and a good friend rides a thousand dollar version and loves it....


----------



## swimfan (May 30, 2007)

I hope u like this one , i am sure they owner are happy whit the way she whorks.....


----------

